# Prerequisites for Agility Training?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am thinking about starting agility training with Samantha. I always thought that she was too skittish for it, but recently realized that she may enjoy it. 
She is three years old, and a few weeks ago we were visiting friends that have one of those nice wooden swing sets for kids in their yard. She immediately scaled the climbing wall and ran down the slide. After that, climbed the picnic table and sat down on top of it! 
 If she could talk I’m sure she would have said, “Why don’t we have one of these dog swing sets?” I’m not out to create an agility star, but rather think that we will both have fun with a bit of agility training. 
 My question is, what prerequisite skills are needed?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Typically most places want the dog to have a basic obedience class under their belt. Knowing sit, stay, down, and come are essential. Depending on the facility they may need to be able to work off lead around other dogs -- however I don't know of any place around here that that is a prerequisite for an intro or foundation agility course. 

I'm sure she'll enjoy it. One warning, it can be addictive. When I started my older guy nearly 7 years ago, I had no intention of ever competing


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

also...good hips and elbows and being an adult (which yours is!)

They sell agility equipment that you can set up at home so you can do homework.
http://www.carlson-agility.com/


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

-Response to name, even in a new location
-Readily eats treats in a new location
-Will somewhat move with/follow you (this can be improved on throughout class...but way easier if a bit is already started)

But really, eating is the key. Lots of shy dogs love agility class, mine does too!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You do not need to buy any equipment but you may find if you like it enough you want to. We have a LOT of agility equipment in our back yard but none of the big contact equipment as we do not have enough room. DH did make a teeter and we use that a lot for work on our contacts. My dogs have pretty solid contacts from the get go because we teach that behavior from day one so we don't really need that. 

Just go to class and have a good time. When you are not the dog on course or waiting your turn, take that time to work on improving obedience skills (stays, come, turn left, turn right) to help keep your dogs focus it helps prepare for working with more different dogs around. 

Really have fun! Lots of treats is a great idea. "IF" your dog is not very food motivated, we were told at our first training place to bring the dog to class hungry don't feed dinner. Well my dogs are very food motivated and can not stop eating, so that didn't need to be done. Squeaky toys are good for attention when they start to get distracted. 

I can't wait for your report after class. 

Ann


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the helpful advice. It sound's like Samantha is ready and I can't wait to get started! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Really have fun! Lots of treats is a great idea. "IF" your dog is not very food motivated, we were told at our first training place to bring the dog to class hungry don't feed dinner. Well my dogs are very food motivated and can not stop eating, so that didn't need to be done.


Another good reason not to feed dinner before class - even on a food motivated dog -- is not not over-feed by having the dog consume a meal + lots of treats during class. Most good classes will use a high rate of reinforcement and if you're not careful about what goes in the bowl at home, you'll have a heavy hound by the time you're done!

Enjoy the class!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> -Response to name, even in a new location
> -Readily eats treats in a new location
> -Will somewhat move with/follow you (this can be improved on throughout class...but way easier if a bit is already started)
> 
> But really, eating is the key. Lots of shy dogs love agility class, mine does too!


Yup. Ditto that.


----------

